# help on making user bar from my friend code



## test84 (Aug 29, 2007)

i searched a while and found a user's userbar intresting, see:






http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=51139

then i went to friendcodes.com and registered there, but mine looked like the one you see in my sig, complete black!

owner of that userbar doesnt come back here so i'm asking u guys, how to make these bars?

tried some sites, but they didnt have NDS type bars.

TIA.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

Ummm, did you even checked the URL of the userbar? 

http://www.friendcodes.com/


----------



## test84 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Ummm, did you even checked the URL of the userbar?
> 
> http://www.friendcodes.com/Â
> 
> ...


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

Awww fuck, I should stop going on to forums while playing DS =/ Can't concentrate on both xD Sorry about it. I was a member of that site and I got some userbars like that back in the day but you can't make them anymore I guess. But the thing is, they still host the old ones, so maybe there is a way to make it, I'm not really sure.

Why don't you check http://oneclickwifi.net/


----------



## test84 (Aug 29, 2007)

dont like their cards, i like the userbars that I showed that user have.


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 29, 2007)

you can make them with this online editor. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Welcome to The Userbar Designer! The UBDesigner is a paint program designed specifically to create userbars. No downloads necessary, this application runs in your browser! Do you have an idea for a userbar but just don't feel like learning PhotoShop or GIMP? You've come to the right place!
> 
> To get started, read the overview, understand the terms and conditions, watch the demo and then click here to start the designer. Please note that the Userbar Designer is very processor and bandwidth intensive, if you do not have a fairly modern computer, recent versions of your web browser and a broadband internet connection, this site may not be for you. The Userbar Designer has been tested with IE7 for MS Windows and recent versions Mozilla for Linux. http://ubdesigner.com/


----------



## test84 (Aug 29, 2007)

did u test it yourself? seems that site doesnt have anything actually.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I used *THIS TUTORIALhttp://www.m3xvv.co.uk/ubtut*http://www.m3xvv.co.uk/ubtut as a walkthrough when I decided to try my hand at creating some...


----------



## test84 (Aug 29, 2007)

[t]hnx [M]artin, but i dont want to get down and dirty just for two or three userbars, since i believe there is an online program to make it because i saw lots of identical userbars before and they should've been made from same source.


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> did u test it yourself? seems that site doesnt have anything actually.



yes did you click on "Start Designer" on the blue bar at the top of page to start it. you have to find you own pics from the web to use.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 29, 2007)

i found this through yahoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.userbars.com/
i think this is what you're looking for
if you find it too hard i'll have a go at making you one


----------



## test84 (Aug 29, 2007)

maybe cuz my english is bad, i cant express myself.
the userbars at userbars.com are ready, like one is for tetris, one for some topic. I want to be able to add my friend code over it.

like this one :http://www.friendcodes.com/forums/bars/Arkroogh15668-tds.jpg
you cant find this on userbars.com but you can find a tetris ds userbar, not an empty template to add your friend code.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 29, 2007)

and maybe you should have read the left hand side in the menu where it says you can make your own


----------



## test84 (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> maybe cuz my english is bad, i cant express myself.
> the userbars at userbars.com are ready, like one is for tetris, one for some topic. I want to be able to add my friend code over it.
> 
> like this one :http://www.friendcodes.com/forums/bars/Arkroogh15668-tds.jpg
> *you cant find this on userbars.com but you can find a tetris ds userbar, not an empty template to add your friend code.*



you see, for making an userbar such as that, you need to have an empty userbar which is just background, then you can use that side to add your friend code text on it, but the userbars at user bar archive are not empty and all have stuff like Tetris Fan on them, so there is no space left for me to write my own friend code.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 30, 2007)

http://ubdesigner.com/
ok i clicked on the left hand side myself test because this is the designer i was talking about yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you need to watch the demo first then make it


----------



## test84 (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm on dial up!
if i just find the user bar without any text, i can add my own with this site.


----------



## Artheido (Sep 8, 2007)

Friendcodes doesn't make userbars anymore so you'll have to make your own by hand (see a tut) or you can simply use a userbar generator. You can Google it to find UB Generating sites.

Can't believe I never ever posted in this site before >.>;


----------



## flai (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Jahed @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Friendcodes doesn't make userbars anymore so you'll have to make your own by hand (see a tut) or you can simply use a userbar generator. You can Google it to find UB Generating sites.
> 
> Can't believe I never ever posted in this site before >.>;



Yeah me neither, GBAtemp rocks!


----------

